# (Solved) MPEG Layer-3 conversion



## RamiAgoniste (Dec 5, 2002)

I downloaded a file and it ended in ".avi" When it finished downloading I opened it in winamp and I was only getting audio, no video. I tried opening it in RealPlayer, Winamp, and MS Media Player, but with all of them I could only get audio. 

When I right clicked on the file and checked the "properties" I saw that it was labeled as a MPEG Layer-3 file. I don't know what the hell the thing is ... is it .avi or mpeg layer 3?

When I tried to convert it to mp3, wav, or wma using Nero it wouldn't go through. Then I tried to convert it to vcd or svcd but that wouldn't work either. 

So my questions are these:

1) Is this a audio or video file? If it has video how the hell do I see it?

2) Can I convert this thing to MP3 or SVCD ... If all I can do is play this thing on my computer then it isn't worth a whole lot.

Any help would be much appreciated.

RS


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

MPEG Layer-3 is MP3, and should play with any player that plays MP3 files.


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Install the divx codec. If you haven't already. Also search the web for the "smrpatch". And you may need the xvid codex.

http://www.divx.com

You can find the patch at http://www.smrmovies.info. Click on the Navigate button, then choose Downloads. Install it and restart, and see if that fixes your problem.

http://www.xvid.org/


----------



## RamiAgoniste (Dec 5, 2002)

gotrootdude,

thanks for your help. i d/l the divX player and now I can see the video as well as hear the audio. 

But I still have one question: can divX be converted to MPEG or SVCD? From what I have been reading DivX is not yet supported on ANY dvd player. So unless it can be converted to another file type (preferably SVCD) then I can't play it on my dvd player.

Thanks in advance

RAmi


----------



## The_Egg (Sep 16, 2002)

DivX to SVCD google search
http://www.google.com/search?num=50&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q="divx+to+svcd"


----------

